# Tempestade Tropical HANNA (Atlântico 2014 #AL08)



## Afgdr (27 Out 2014 às 15:12)

Formou-se a 8ª tempestade tropical da temporada, a Tempestade Tropical Hanna. Desloca-se para WSW com ventos máximos sustentados de 64 km/h.

Prevê-se que enfraqueça à medida que se move para terra, dissipando-se na quarta, dia 29.


*14h45 UTC*












Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Warning_ para partes das Honduras e da Nicarágua

Estão previstas acumulações de chuva entre 250 e 300 mm (10-12 inch), podendo chegar a cerca de 400 mm (15 inch).


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2014 às 01:09)

Hanna tem enfraquecido nas últimas horas e é novamente uma depressão tropical. Move-se para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 56 km/h.

Deverá continuar a enfraquecer, dissipando-se hoje.


*00h45 UTC*





​

Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Warning_ para partes das Honduras e da Nicarágua


----------



## Afgdr (28 Out 2014 às 15:32)

A Depressão Tropical Hanna dissipou-se.


*14h45 UTC
*


----------

